# My winter prep complete: Black Audi A5



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Finally got my whole winter prep done. A few weeks ago I did some needed correction work (12hrs worth) and layered up the car with Collinite at the time I didnt get a chance to finish everything else.

Today:

ONR wash
CG Diablo on the wheels (first use, smells like something I want to eat...food wise)
Top up finish w/ more sealant

Dress tires w/ Pneu, sealed wheels with 3 coats rejex
Glass w/ Opti Seal and doorjambs
Exhaust w/ Rejex

Leather masters on the leather

Finished product...


----------



## Keefe (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice! The 12 hours previously is well worth it. Nice ride too.


----------



## simon_23 (Oct 9, 2009)

nice.... but you drive on the wrong side of teh road... so pointless


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice.

Looks soaking wet :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

v nice n glossy


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice, very nice. Great detailing den too!!

:thumb:


----------



## ntynan528 (Aug 20, 2009)

good work


----------



## deocamdata (Dec 10, 2009)

What products do you use to protect the chrome ornaments ?


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Great stuff. :thumb: Not sure about the brown leather though. Doesn't seem to contrast very well IMHO


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

looks great Dave when I see your car I think of this...

"Partying in the USA"






:thumb::wave:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

UPDATE more pics******

The clear is super soft so the little tocuh will mar, I cant tell you how annoying that is when you want to have your car perfect as often as possible. With that its also a ***** to finish down which is why it takes so long to polish it but I wanted it perfect so I took as long as needed.




























I drove the car today and took some shots when I got home.

In the first set of pics I know the tires look greasy (point and shoot flash), better with some natural daylight


----------

